# Neglected 2002 tii- What to do?



## mando1956 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I am a new member to the site, and am hoping for some suggestions as to what i might do with my 1972 tii. I restored it back in the early 1990s, then left the country (job), leaving the car to mostly sit, and sit... to this day. I rebuilt the engine and fuel pump, replaced rusted components, and got it to pretty good shape. But now, it sits, not haven been driven in more than 15 years. I live in the Austin/ San Antonio area. I feel i need to part ways with this car, but am not sure how I might do so and get some return value from the car. Any and all suggestions would be gratly appreciated.

Will


----------



## south26 (May 31, 2009)

Does it run? 

Andy


----------



## mando1956 (Apr 12, 2013)

Andy. Does not, and I expect will take some involved maintenance to get it up and running. It sat for 15 years, so is probably gunked up in the lines. I lack the time and motivation to try to get it going again.


----------



## stephenearl2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

*re What to do w/ 2002tii that's set for years...*

Mando, I live in Austin & own a Tii. Give me a shout if you want to discuss. It is a chore re-furbishing & re-building them. I may have some suggestions.

512-261-6322 (my name is Earl)


----------



## mando1956 (Apr 12, 2013)

hey earl,
thanks for the reply. i ended up selling it on ebay a couple of months ago to a BMW dealer in plano, texas. they plan to do a full restore. glad it didnt end up as a parts car.

will


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

mando 1956-- I found you post encouraging! I am restoring what I believe to be your old 2002. The dealer I work for purchased it from the San antonio area. i have torn the car all the way down
and sent to our body shop for the body repairs. I will have the engine will be put back together next week. The suspension is complete and has already been placed back under the car. I still have a ways to go but things are going well and the car is being returned to the original color in the process.


----------



## mando1956 (Apr 12, 2013)

*2002tii*

hey,

glad to know the car is getting a makeover! I would love to see some pictures of the progress being made. is that possible?

regards,

will


----------



## DLerner (Sep 5, 2011)

mando1956 said:


> I would love to see some pictures of the progress being made


I second that, would love to see your progress. What's the plan for the car upon completion?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ritchie e46 (Nov 25, 2012)

How much and a pic please


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

I apologize for not replying sooner.
I should be receiving the car back from our body shop any day now!
I checked on it a couple days ago and it was looking great!
My carpet kit and majority of the interior are here, I am still waiting on the injection pump
Injectors and distributor to come back from precision auto research.
I am trying to upload some pics hope it works.


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

Almost ready for paint!


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

Still waiting on injection pump, but couldn't wait to see it together.


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

Engine compartment ready!


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

On the rotisserie.


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

Mando1956 this is probably what you remember.


----------



## TTAYLORH (Sep 6, 2013)

Getting started.


----------

